# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Mod-T arrived in AZ

## glecko

Hi team, new to the forum, just received my Mod-T ... had a little bit  of trouble getting it set up but I've printed a test print (the New  Matter logo) and I'm now printing a phone stand from the New Matter  store.

This is my first 3D printer experience and I have to say I am very impressed so far. The packaging was excellent ... as was the included card directing me to unpacking. I wasn't aware that I would have to connect to a computer to complete the initial setup, but I understand that in order to configure wifi I would need to connect.

The only issue I've seen thus far was during the installation / setup. When I got to the end and the installer asked me if I wanted to try a test print, I said sure, and the print head lowered to the tray and then errored. I tried again, same. So I ended the installer and then tried again from the mod-t printer tool application and it was able to start and complete.

I'm looking forward to seeing / hearing what others' experiences are ... 

-greg

----------


## curious aardvark

show us some prints :-)

----------


## JCrump

Woo Hoo! DHL just delivered mine to the office.  It seems really packaged and no dings at all from shipping. * Nice Job DHL!! * 

Now I have to wait until I get home to start playing.  It's going to be a long afternoon.

----------


## drewdsu42

> Woo Hoo! DHL just delivered mine to the office.  It seems really packaged and no dings at all from shipping. * Nice Job DHL!! * 
> 
> Now I have to wait until I get home to start playing.  It's going to be a long afternoon.


mine box came all beat up with a crack in the clear cover enclosure

----------

